# Autosleeper manuals



## trickydicky59 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi All, Two things, First, do's any body need copies of these, they are from my 1991 harmony. I can scan and email if needed.

Auto sleeper instruction manual
Thetford cassette porta pottie C2
Plug in systems ltd mains unit cec225
Spinflo hob unitZig control panel series
Propex compact 1600w x1 and 2600w x3
Sureflo model series 200 installation manual
Electrolux RM212,f Fridge.

Second, Has anybody got pictures of the infill that goes between the passenger and drivers seats to make up a long double, Just like to know what i am supposed to be making. It was an optional extra, so the original owner must have been a bit short.

Stop Press, A very nice guy from pre-loved sent me this link to the bed layout, thought i would pass it on. Am sure somebody else was looking for this info.

Cheers.


----------



## fifipug (Mar 15, 2010)

*Autosleeper Harmony Over Cab Bed*

Does the manual give a weight limit for the above cab bed. Someone is selling a Harmony on ebay and states it is 65kgs with both of us up there looking at 100kgs over this on a good/optomistic day.
Regards Fiona


----------



## wynthesurfer (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Fiona
I have a Harmony and all the manuals,it states overcab bed maximum weight 62kg.
Hope this helps and be careful what you buy.

Wyn


----------



## Vardy (Mar 16, 2010)

The Harmony is intended as a 2 + 2 Which is 2 adults with 2 kids in the overcab.

I wouldn't think even one small adult would fancy turning over up there!

However, both the transverse bed and big bed seem to get easier to make up the more times you do it. I have had lots of bed adventures if anyone is interested (all different layouts and mattresses)

I love my '94 van (95 reg). Am looking at others - as you do! But can't fault it's layout or build. Think I'm going to be upset when I eventually swap it.


----------



## wynthesurfer (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Vardy
What you doing on here ? normally you are on that awful up their +++ MHF site !!!!!

Wyn


----------



## Vardy (Mar 16, 2010)

I like a bit of rough every so often!!!

Be gentle with me now.....I'm a newbie!!!!!!


----------



## herbenny (Aug 4, 2011)

trickydicky59 said:


> Hi All, Two things, First, do's any body need copies of these, they are from my 1991 harmony. I can scan and email if needed.
> 
> Auto sleeper instruction manual
> Thetford cassette porta pottie C2
> ...


 
Hi there 

Oh dear we must be doing something wrong !!!!:idea-007: We have a renault trafic 1989 Rapport and although the bed and its a very similar layout, it looks like we have the middle wood and cushions at the top  (near the hand brake / gear stick) missing !!!!! We have not long had and did not come  with any manual.  To say its the most uncomfortable sleep ever is an understatement....:sleep-040: lets just say the gear stick has caused problems in the middle of the night . Can someone help please ????


----------



## BRYREDZ (Jan 10, 2012)

*Manuals*

Hi, i've just bought myself a 1991 harmony too, with no manuals . I got a cd manual off e-bay but its not specific to the harmony . It would be great if you could let me have the autosleeper manual and also the plug in mains unit one too. This would be of great use to me ! My e-mail is bryredz@aol.com regards bryan.


----------

